# Plumeria EO?



## Pepper (Feb 24, 2010)

I noticed an air freshener being advertised on TV the other day.  The ad says it is perfumed with real frangipani (plumeria) essential oil.  I have never heard of frangipani EO, and it's not on any list I've seen, including yours.   Are they trying it on?


----------



## valkyriesmyst (Feb 24, 2010)

It is extremely expensive but it does exist. I've only seen it in an absolute though. The place I buy my oils sells it for over 200 bucks an ounce. 
Unless a drop goes a long way I have a hard time believing it is used in air freshener but who knows. 
http://essentialoils.org/shop/oil/3222


----------



## madpiano (Apr 11, 2010)

OMG - I recently fragranced an M&P trial soap with Frangipani Absolute....I mean we enjoyed it and all that, but I didn't realize it was THAT expensive ??? OUCH

(I got a small bottle as a gift from someone who didn't like the smell of it)


----------



## lngrid (Apr 18, 2010)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I noticed an air freshener being advertised on TV the other day.  The ad says it is perfumed with real frangipani (plumeria) essential oil.  I have never heard of frangipani EO, and it's not on any list I've seen, including yours.   Are they trying it on?



I wonder if they use it in "homeopathic" concentrations, cut with artificial plumeria FO. You know... one drop of EO for every vat of FO. Or something like that.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 24, 2010)

This one is basically a perfumers oil.  I haven't been able to find anything besides that info on it and it's not in any of the aromatherapy books I have.  It doesn't mean there aren't benefits to it.  One other thing I found is that it's solvent extracted which means that there are usually chemicals left behind in the absolute which makes it less desirable in Aromatherapy.....


----------

